# Valentine's Day Card



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

I could not find a Valentine's card this year that I liked for my wife. So with very little planning I produced this card with my handy dandy watercolor set. It may not be as slick as a Hallmark but it's one of a kind.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)

It's very nice. I'll bet your wife loves it!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 14, 2021)

Great card!  Your wife will love it!!


----------

